# ότι θα της δώσει



## ianis

...τον οποίο επέλεξε η θεά με τη σκέψη ότι θα *της* δώσει τους κατάλληλους και ξεχωριστούς ανθρώπους.

Hello what exactly does the marked word mean in this context? I'm reading it somewhere in the lines of "that will be given by her to the..." or "she herself will give".


----------



## Perseas

...with the thought that (he) will give *her* the appropriate people...


----------



## ianis

Thank you Perseas but what is confusing me now is why isn't η θεά in the accusative?


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Thank you Perseas but what is confusing me now is why isn't η θεά in the accusative?


So, why is it "της" (genitive) and not "την" (accusative)?

The verb "δίνω" takes an object in accusative and a prepositional object: _Δίνω σε κάποιον κάτι. _The prepositional object can be replaced by a genitive: _Του δίνω κάτι._
("Τον<acc.> δίνω κάτι" is dialectal and can be said in Northern Greece).

Edit:
I read your post more carefully now. "η θεά" is nominative as the subject of the verb "επέλεξε"; "τον οποίο" is the object.


----------



## ianis

Thank you Perseas, I think it's making sense now. Deleted the previous post because I'm not sure it is accurate.


----------



## Perseas

You are welcome, ianis. The idea is that the goddess Athena had chosen this place (Athens) with the thought that it would "yield" her appropriate and unique people.


----------



## ianis

Understood Perseas, thank you again.


----------

